# Six Six Six



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

It's the number of the beast ...

Other interesting numbers:

0103 8555 7493 6159 1666
0103 8555 7493 8256 2666
0103 8555 7493 4061 9666
0103 8555 7494 9790 6666
0103 8555 7493 5110 5666
0103 8555 7493 7207 7666


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

now that's funny....scary....disturbing....down right Vin like....http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=evilgrin/evilgrin0041.gif


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

UH OH!!:mn:mn


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

We need to get this poor boy back on his meds.:ss


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

It looks like the prince of darkness has awoken!!


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Someone is going to be hurting sone.


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

OH dear gawd in heven this is going to get ugly.


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

:r:r:r:r:r

No need to be afraid of Vin, he is just clearing some room for when he gets his ass handed to him by "Young Ape" again :tg


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

ROCKS


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Now that is the post of a man who is tired of being pushed aroung by Young Apes....

6 bombs ending in 666, someone is gonna get hurt.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

I think Vin likes to give his sticks away so he can just buy himself new stuff!

Either way, some poor soul is going to be hating life here shortly!


:gn:chk :mn:mn:mn


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Maiden rules


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Have at it VIN !!!
Can't wait to see the destruction!!!!


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

How in the world did you get them all to end in 666?

Chas


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm a little disturbed :r


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

awsmith4 said:


> I'm a little disturbed :r


Not quite as disturbed as Vin.:mn


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

ChasDen said:


> How in the world did you get them all to end in 666? Chas


A disturbed individual Chuck that obviously has way too much time on his hands and whos rx for medication needs a quick refill. Hey, is there a doctor in the Jungle?:ss


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

This is bad...Very bad.....I'm going to hide now!

Vin I think you should do the same becuase you got those numbers, SATAN!:tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm very aroused.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

esy there killer....

these herf's you have aren't supposed to upset you


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

ChasDen said:


> How in the world did you get them all to end in 666?
> 
> Chas


isnt this one obvious? he continued to send out bombs until he got 6 that ended like that. i think we have an epidemic on our hands... if my math is correct, that means there are thousands of bombs going out...

...or its just magic, who knows

stearns


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

You are definitely out of control and I like it :tu


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

All things that are holy, somebody's dead:hn


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> I'm very aroused.


ooooh -- call me


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

:r:r:r:r:r

Go get em you big scary man.

:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=scared/scared0016.gif Uh oh!


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

I think it's a smokescreen and he's just bombing himself.


----------



## Biglizard1 (Apr 28, 2008)

weak_link said:


> I think it's a smokescreen and he's just bombing himself.


I just had my lemonade come out my nose....


----------



## Good_Stogies (Jun 5, 2008)

Biglizard1 said:


> I just had my lemonade come out my nose....


"And it was said that in those days the beast would perform many wonders and possess powers to make lemonade spew forth from the noses of men." 8-|


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

HAHAHA Someone is going to get hurt.
It is all fun and games til someone loses an eye.


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

Way to go!! Evil bombs of goodness:r

Some times its nice to fly under the radar like a noob..so things like this are rare


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

hk3 said:


> I think Vin likes to give his sticks away so he can just buy himself new stuff!
> 
> Either way, some poor soul is going to be hating life here shortly!
> 
> :gn:chk :mn:mn:mn


You don't have to think...it's a fact...Extremely generous gorilla...


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Vinn I believe you have lost it. I am calling the ******* and having them come get you.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

massphatness said:


> ooooh -- call me


Why don't you answer!!!


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

VIN HAS LOST IT!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I left alone my mind was blank 
I needed time to get the memories from my mind

What did I see can I believe that what I saw 
that night was real and not just fantasy

Just what I saw in my old dreams were they 
reflections of my warped mind staring back at me 
* * *

> 
Cos in my dreams it's always there the evil face that twists my mind 
and brings me to despair

The night was black was no use holding back 
Cos I just had to see was someone watching me 
In the mist dark figures move and twist 
was all this for real or some kind of hell 
666 the Number of the Beast 
Hell and fire was spawned to be released 

Torches blazed and sac�ed chants were praised 
as they start to cry hands held to the sky

In the night the fires burning bright 
the ritual has begun Satan's work is done 
666 the Number of the Beast 
Sacrifice is going on tonight 

This can't go on I must inform the law 
Can this still be real or some crazy dream 
but I feel drawn towards the evil chanting hordes 
they seem to mesmerise me...can't avoid their eyes 
666 the Number of the Beast 
666 the one for you and me 

I'm coming back I will return 
And I'll possess your body and I'll make you burn 
I have the fire I have the force 
I have the power to make my evil take its course


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

ahbroody said:


> Vinn I believe you have lost it. I am calling the ******** *and having them come get you.


Hehe nice play on words.

I will watch over Vin's cigar collection and ummm protect the house and help out Grace.....:ss


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

:tu Six six sicks Bastage!!!


No Life Till Metal!!!!!!!!!!!!


:gn :gn :gn :chk :mn


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

Well I know where one of them went, you sneaky bastage you 

Gotta go do calling hours tonight so I will try to get the devastation up later.

Thanks Vin :tu

Chas


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Ouch. That hurt.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Ratters said:


> Ouch. That hurt.


pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

weak_link said:


> pics or it didn't happen.


I know it was all your fault. :gn

Actually got a double whammy today, pics are coming. But Vin's was brutal, very brutal.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Ratters said:


> I know it was all your fault. :gn
> 
> Actually got a double whammy today, pics are coming. But Vin's was brutal, very brutal.


That's 'cuz Vinny is The Man!!:chk


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

I came back to the office today at lunch and found a strange box in the area my packages are placed. I got the usual "every day is Christmas for Chuck" response from the front desk and proceeded carefully to inspect the box. I recognized Vin's name so I took it into the middle of the parking lot and opened it with caution.

Here is what I found:










The damage consists of 2 Tatuaje's, the white I have had but this red one is new. 
A Gurkha Shaggy foot, a nice monte, a AF Hemingway and a cute little nub.
No god bomb is complete without some gear and I got a cool Gurkha hat too.

I have been anxious to try the shaggy foot and can't wait to try the new to me Tat. All the others are A+ sticks for me so you did very good my friend . It's been one of those weeks here and somehow Vin found a perfect day to hit. The last few days I have been, at a lack for a better way to describe it, melancholy and this really cheered me up.

Thanks buddy; it was very unexpected and 1 little box changed a whole week :tu

Thank You,
Chuck


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Great hit Vin on a guy that does a ton around here. 

You can pick um that's for sure. Well most of the time anyway. :ss


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Great Job Vin :tu

Now, who got the rest of them?


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Great hit on a great brother Vin!! Great selection of smokes and a nice chapeau!


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Great hit Vin on a guy that does a ton around here.
> 
> You can pick um that's for sure. Well most of the time anyway. :ss


:tpd: Excellent hit on an excellent guy!


----------



## Savor the Stick (May 15, 2008)

*Vin, 
Nice bomb run...you evil fellow. :hn:hn:hn

Seriously good one!:tu:tu:tu

STS:ss:ss:ss
*


----------

